# Related Sites > SQL Course >  I'm taking SQL classes, do I need prior db experience

## william1971

*I've enrolled in 2 SQL classes in the Fall:
1) SQL Administration
2) SQL Implementation

I have no prior background with databases or programming, but I thought it these classes would be a good way to advance with my company and learn a database. Will I need prior experience with databases for these classes (e.g. Visual Basic) or will I be OK if I start with SQL Administration?? I don't want to be completely lost.*

----------


## skhanal

Some background on Relational database concept will definitely help. This wiki link has many other useful links.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relatio...agement_system

----------

